

Neckbeard - mh_
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3395-neckbeard

======
whichdan
And here I was, hoping this would be a post with empirical evidence that beard
length == intelligence.

------
rwanghacker
eps is a format most people without vector can't deal with.

Any change we can get this at 128 * 128 and 32 * 32

~~~
dpe82
The Gimp (free, open source) should be able to open it. You can convert it to
pretty much anything from there.

